# Loved Dainichi Color FX so I'm trying XL PRO now...anyone else?



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone here using anything from Dainichi?? NLS will always be my staple but these things are fab!

New review:


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Day 14!!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey,
I am thinking about trying this food out. Where do they sell it ?


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mykuhl....eBay or Wells.ca. also Amazon I believe  worth the money imo


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction .


cinsal09 said:


> Mykuhl....eBay or Wells.ca. also Amazon I believe  worth the money imo


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Mykuhl said:


> Hey,
> I am thinking about trying this food out. Where do they sell it ?


You can order it from Pets and Ponds
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c150740/index.html

Or you can buy it from Finatics Aquarium or Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga.
--
Paul


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> You can order it from Pets and Ponds
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c150740/index.html
> 
> Or you can buy it from Finatics Aquarium or Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga.
> ...


Thanks for the local source  and I didn't know pets and ponds sold it. I might end up ordering from there the next time I need to buy a few supplies.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Week 3:


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

The problem with buying it from Finatics is they are limited in size...you can't get the larger bag if I remember my email from them correctly...


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Cinsal, I encourage you to keep posting the updates here. I am curious to see the results of this food after a few months. Oh, and I gotta say I love the background on youir tank. Can't help but be a bit jealous of it lol.


----------

